
Show HN: Search personal websites (tiny search engine) - kernelsoe
https://hyperlog.app
======
kernelsoe
Hello everyone, I’d like to introduce an index of personal websites and
independent publications called hyperlog.app

The motivation is to help others discover essays and opinions around the small
corner or the noisy web.

Suggestions and ideas are welcome.

Wish you all to be healthy and happy.

~~~
asicsp
Just checking around, tried a simple 'python' search and got a bunch of non-
working urls [0] but I did check out that blog and found it interesting.

I'd also suggest to highlight sites [1] in your comment. I don't have a
personal suggestion to contribute, but [2] [3] [4] might be worth checking out
for you.

Another suggestion would be to add some random interesting search, something
like the examples in explainshell [5]

[0]
[https://hyperlog.app/search?q=python&offset=0&count=10](https://hyperlog.app/search?q=python&offset=0&count=10)

[1] [https://hyperlog.app/sites](https://hyperlog.app/sites)

[2] [https://jvns.ca/blogroll/](https://jvns.ca/blogroll/)

[3]
[https://lobste.rs/s/eiditd/what_rss_feeds_do_you_subscribe](https://lobste.rs/s/eiditd/what_rss_feeds_do_you_subscribe)

[4] [https://github.com/learn-anything/blogs](https://github.com/learn-
anything/blogs)

[5] [https://explainshell.com/](https://explainshell.com/)

~~~
kernelsoe
Thanks for the suggestions! Non working results are fixed. (I think there
might be other bugs too)

The blogs are indexing everyday and I hope to improve search results overtime.

I’ll definitely add these sites.

------
summitsummit
would be cool to be able to click on the results and go there

~~~
kernelsoe
I'm sorry. just updated a new version and should work soon as normal

